
Show HN: Apagraph – create and share quotes with themes - gvidon
https://apagraph.com
======
gvidon
With Apagraph you can have a special place for your quotes, like this one
[https://apagraph.com/quote/6307](https://apagraph.com/quote/6307) We have 30+
attractive themes to offer our users.

Sharing feature makes Apagraph special. One can send his quote to friends like
it is a postcard. It is done by automatically transforming a quote into well
readable image, which can be sent to fb/twitter right from web site. Or copy
the link and paste into messenger and it will grab the image!

In recent half a year we have significantly improved UI and added more
features.

------
chatmasta
Nicely done, I was googling for exactly this last week when I wanted to post a
quote to Instagram.

Suggestion: add examples to the landing page (don’t hide them behind an
“explore” link).

~~~
gvidon
Thank you! You are right, we are working on updates to landing page.

------
xori
Pretty large twitter permissions, are they really required?

~~~
gvidon
Need to fix that. We only need email for signup and Publishing permission.

